# Any success with IUI?



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi

Has anyone had any success with IUI? My consultant has said there's a 12% success rate.. yet I've been reading that it's 20%.. confused... :/ 

Thanks

Claire x


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Claire

The success rate PER CYCLE is around 15% but this takes no account of the cumulative odds if you have more than 1 cycle. 

My brother is a total maths whizz and he said overall odds in the 6 cycles we were allowed would be closer to 60%. His partner is a nurse and said that with unexplained infertility (the most common reason for iui) some couples will have an issue that isn't picked up by standard testing but where there genuinely is no actual reason the odds are even higher.

I am currently 31 weeks pregnant after getting a BFP on our 2nd attempt 

Best of luck and tons of baby dust xx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Susie, 

Thank you for that and many Congrats!!! What fabulous news  

They say we have Unexplained Infertility but also my Fiance's sperm hasn't always been normal.. he had one test that was normal and a couple with Teratospermia or however you spell it :/ also borderline progression on one.. also they are all about 1.8ml, 1.6ml and 2.8ml.. so a bit on the low side.. 

so was weighing up whether IUI is the right course of action for us... we've had 2 IUI's unstimulated.. as my sister had twins..& that ended up being a total nightmare..  so this is a concern.. but I was thinking as we have one funded IUI left whether we should try a stimulated cycle for our last one.. I just worry a lot about multiple birth.. but this may be all we need. 

You have given me hope though.. and I'm more towards trying it.. 

Thank you and all the very best with your pregnancy  xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

When I was going through trx one factor I considered was 1uvf=3 iui

So though ivf may give higher odds per se still had higher odds with iui. 

Re multiples and medicated attempts - risk of multiple is still higher in ivf even with eset.

Good luck.


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

I think all treatment carries the risk of multiples but stimulated cycle is much easier for the clinic to get the ideal timing for insemination as they completely control your cycle


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi

Thank you very much Ladies 

One last question  Does IUI stimulate a lot of your eggs.. so in other words... am I going to lose a lot of my eggs through stimulation.. and then if this fails.. try IVF and lose a lot more? and maybe run out ?

Thank you xx


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Claire

Don't know exact figures but it's a lot less than IVF. 

With both of my cycles I had 2 mature follicles and a handful of smaller ones and from my understanding only the mature ones would have actually had eggs. I was really worried about "wasting" eggs as well as my AMH levels were only just in the normal range


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

CMJ- I am currently pregnant after my first try of IUI, so it can work! 

They only look to get a max of 3 follicles, and they all may not contain an egg. You can get your levels tested to check what your egg reserves are likely to be its called an AMH test

DQ x


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Susie, 

Thanks very much for your reply- it's hard to know what to do as I don't want to lose lots of my eggs for IUI and then have to try IVF as that's so many to lose   What to do!!  Maybe as my Fiances sperm is a bit low maybe IUI isn't ideal..... 

Hi Dramaqueen

Many congratulations to you!! fab news!! Great news that it worked..  I'm a little older than you though  but does mean it can work!   I had my AMH levels done and I'm just in the normal/satisfactory...  the consultant says we lose lots of eggs when we have our periods also.. so it is worrying.. :/ xxx


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

What was your consultants advice. I know in my clinic if they doubt Iui will be successful they put you straight on the list for IVF.

Remember though that they will filter the sperm sample to make sure the best swimmers are used and it's put exactly where it needs to be.

I don't think one more shot of iui would reduce your egg supply greatly


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Susie, 

Thanks for your reply.

Our Consultant said to try IVF.. He never mentioned about IUI at all, it was me that asked for this after all my research... I just feel that some clinics try and steer away from this because of the cost and low success rates.. it isn't good for their figures apparently.. IVF scares me that is why I keep putting it off..after my sister I was so adamant to get pregnant naturally.. but it just isn't happening   My Fiance is quite feisty and I worry about the mood swings etc with IVF and feel we may argue a lot  which won't help anything.. 

thanks huni for your advice xxx


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,


I had 2 cycles of DIUI which was unstimulated and I got a BFP on my second go. I am currently 21 weeks pregnant with a little girl.


----------



## JPeggy (Aug 2, 2013)

I wanted to come back and post a positive story to show miracles do happen and offer hope to anyone who's struggling with infertility like my husband and I did. 

I'm keeping this as short as possible so apologise if I miss any details other than the important ones. It's been a manic, stressful, frustrating time with lots of highs and lows. A huge time of personal development which changed my whole outlook to life. Anyway...

Just over 18 months ago we found out we had unexplained infertility after trying to conceive naturally for two years prior, without a hint of a positive pregnancy test. Like so many women I hunted high and low for a reason why, an answer, researched every eventuality and hit an all time low when I realised no one knew why it hadn't happened for us. There were a few "minor" issues on both sides but no overwhelming reason to what was wrong. We had several tests to find out why and I had minor observational surgery to eliminate any other reasons that could identify a reason for our infertility, meanwhile we still continued "trying" naturally. Whilst there are lots of things the medical profession can help with there is still a void of knowledge because there just aren't the diagnostic tools available yet to understand why conception doesn't happen for some couples. I empathise completely with anyone going through this struggle, it's hard, really hard and anyone not going through it has no idea how you feel. I had some truly dark days coming to terms with the fact that our dream of a family just might not happen for us. Over the following 8-9 months after our diagnosis I tried everything to improve our chances, some sensible, some wacky but all of them gave me hope and something to do in a pretty helpless situation. You have no control over the situation which makes the struggle all the harder.

Things tried/tested for:
- Hormone tests 
- Sperm tests
- Follicle count
- Laparoscopy, tubal hydration and dye test
- preseed lubricant 
- used panty liners instead of tampons for that time of the month
- Acupuncture (specialised in fertility)
- Yoga, asked for personalised poses to do at home to improve fertility
- Cut out dairy and processed wheat (kept to whole grains and brown bread/pasta)
- cut out caffeine (all, including chocolate)
- cut out all booze
- cut out refined sugar, cakes, sweets etc. (extreme, I know)!
- tried to buy organic foods where possible
- Supplements: pregnacare multivit, CoQ10, fish oil, zinc (as advised by my acupuncturist)
- Read... Lots... Then stopped googling as that just seemed to make me feel worse!
(Books read: the fertile female, the baby making bible, mindfulness in a frantic world)
- Wrote down all the negative things about pregnancy that people had said in my life that could have put me off the idea! Anything negative, I just jotted it down.
- Contacted Lucy Coffin from catching rainbows for some counselling 
- Tummy massage
- positive visualisation
- took up ballet, cycling, swimming, enrolled on a beekeeping course and a picture framing course just to keep busy and take my mind off starting fertility treatment. 
- mentally prepared myself for a different life.
- follow advice from Drs and specialists 

My husband also did:
- started taking CoQ10, fish oil, zinc, vitamin C, male multivit
- wore cotton boxer shorts and ditched the tight undies
- ate more fruit and veg
- changed saddle on his commuter bicycle

Conclusion:
Me 35 at time of diagnosis, elevated FSH, extremely mild endometriosis, no other observations
Husband 37, high sperm count, low morphology, poor motility
(We are both non-smokers and have fairly active lifestyle)
29 months trying total 
1 x IUI medicated, positive HPT, healthy baby boy born Oct 2014

I have no idea if anything we did improved our chances of our one and only IUI working for us. The hormones I had to inject were ok if a little unpleasant to do. It's not how I imagined our family would come together but it worked and all the heartache was worth it. I think the struggle has made me appreciate our son more than if we didn't need help because of how much we've been through together as a couple. 

So, it's true, it does work! IUI, IVF, whatever help you need it CAN and DOES happen. Stay strong and get whatever help you need but also don't be frightened to let go too and fill your life with things you enjoy doing. I was convinced that despite everything it wouldn't work and that I had to face the fact that life has to go on. I may not have been happy about it but I really felt ready to let whatever happen happen and accept the future to unfold as it would, even if I was ready or not for it!

Oh and one more bit of advice. Talk to your husband/partner about it and share your struggle with whoever you want, friends and family. The more open about it the more normal a topic it becomes. The more educated people will become and better understand infertility and that it can affect absolutely anyone. 

I wish you every success xxx


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks so much and huge congrats to you and your family!!


----------



## JPeggy (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you FreyaRun. I hope this post helps a little during a difficult time xxx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

What a lovely story thank you JPeggy... many Congrats to you.

I'm about to start a medicated cycle of IUI early Feb and have so far had two natural cycles ones.  The clinic hasn't recommended this for us as there is a history of multiple birth in my family as my sister had twins following the use of Clomid just once.  My sister gave birth to twins prematurely but after 3 months she lost the little boy at 3 months old.. hence I am worried about using drugs.. as I desperately don't want twins after this... and my Fiance has low sperm count, and low quality.. but I just feel we must try this before going straight to IVF... although I know time is not on our side   IVF worries me even more as sounds so tough..  it's lovely to read a success story from this treatment... I know your circumstances are different to ours but it still helps... I can only pray this works xx


----------



## JPeggy (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you CMJ.

I wish you every success, go for it! Trust the professionals, they'll keep an eye on you. Try not to get hung up on the "what ifs" there's no knowing what will be. Everyone is routing for you and hoping you fulfil you're hearts desire. 

All the very best xxx


----------



## hopeful17 (Jan 19, 2015)

This will be my first try at iui none medicated so got my fingers crossed


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

Most women produce multiple follicles each month naturally, but when the 'biggest' one reaches a certain point, the others stop developing.  So, each month, we're naturally going though multiple eggs.  Medicated IUI aims to get a few more big follicles (1-2-3) to increase the odds that one fertilizes, implants, etc.  So, my understanding is that we're not going through a ton more eggs and wasting them.  

And, I'm 40 w borderline AMH 'not bad but not great,' and it worked on our 2nd medicated (clomid) try .  Still early, but we're hopeful!  

Good luck!!!


----------



## markmekky (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi, 
In response to your list I just thought I'd let you know that I had my first round of iui a few months ago and it actually worked. I'm now three months gone. 
Good luck guys, miracles do happen.


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Ladies, 

Well it seems there are successes here  which is great and gives me hope  as the clinic does steer away from IUI's.. and I don't get it as my Fiance's sperm although a little above what the minimum requirement is.. it's still low and they do recommend IUI for low sperm.. 

Congrats markmekky - fab news  and good luck on your journey    

Freyarun - thank you very much for that.. it's reassuring to know. Many Congrats to you! you must be overjoyed... !  good luck to you... I sometimes think maybe I need Clomid.. as sometimes I don't think I'm ovulating.. but my sister had it just once and she ended up with twins.. gave birth to them.. but lost the little boy at 3 mths old... so it scares the hell out of me!  even medicated IUI does.. but we're all different right.. partners have different sperm etc.. 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh goodness, no wonder you're hesitnant about clomid.  Your poor sister and family, I can't imagine.  Have you talked to her about it?  Or the clinic?  Everyone is different, you're right...and they monitor for follicle size and number, so maybe don't do IUI with more than one follicle?  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi FreyaRun, 

How are you getting on? 

Trouble is I don't think I'm ovulating every month.. I did try and talk to Dr Chui about it infact burst into tears about it.. but he said he couldnt comment as I don't know the full facts as my sister soo depressed she can't talk about it.. all I know is think she took Clomid just once from the GP.. so probably no scan etc..and wrong dose ? it's hard isn't it as there is a risk of twins with these drugs.. we have them in the family also.. didn't think about it but my cousin on my mums side has them! 

I think I will have to tell the nurses the situation when I start & hope they can understand

I hope you're doing ok xxxx


----------



## bonijade (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi there, just wanted to say we had a positive outcome on 1st cycle of stim'd iui back in April 2011. (After 3.5 yrs ttc with unexplained fertility issues) Baby girl born Jan 2012. I had 3 follicles grow under the measured doses of meds, and only one reach the expected size/maturity to pop. They said if you you have more than 3 grow they cancel the cycle to prevent multiples. We are embarking on our 2nd iui at beginning of Feb for who knows what outcome. We have agreed on one try only (as we were lucky the first time) and then if it is a **  we will accept our one luck with having a beautiful daughter and move on with the rest of our family life. (We are currently tackling potty training and all the fun that entails!) Good luck everyone on their personal fertility journey.


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi bonijade

Thank you for sharing your lovely story  I wish you all the best with your next IUI  I hope you're lucky again!

Please can I ask... why is Clomid given? because people don't ovulate? I don't ovulate every month yet it hasn't been offered to me..

Thanks very much  

Claire xxx


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

Hiya C!  Let me know what the nurses say...sounds like maybe your sister didn't have scans...so that would be helpful for you esp if you're not ovulating every month.  Let me know what you decide!  

I'm okay, just freaking out Bc I was having symptms (but was also sick with a stomach bug) and now I dont...trying to just not think about it.  Have a scan next week, so fingers super crossed everything looks good.  My last pregnancy, I didn't know until the 8 week scan that nothing was developing so I think im just almost shutting down in preparation . It's weird.  Also just trying to stay in the
Moment and let whatever will be, be.  Xoxo thanks for listening,


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hiya FreyaRun, 

It's just a waiting game for me at the mo as think I will be on in a week or so.. maybe sooner.. so my medicated cycle of IUI will start... just hope that's enough and works for us  I feel it will.

I'm sorry to hear you're worrying.. but I guess that's normal after what you've experienced.. try to keep as busy as you can.. without overdoing it of course.... day by day is the best bet as you say.. hard to i know but keep reminding yourself... at the end of the day there is nothing we can do about it... so try and take it as it comes... try and visualise positive thoughts... i should take my own advice  

all the best xxx


----------



## bonijade (Mar 16, 2010)

It looks like some Dr's and clinics prescribe Clomid as a go to/1st medication to stimulate the ovaries in people that may not ovulate or have irregular ovulation during cycles, although have recently read, that for people with unexplained infertility it has little or no recorded effect.


I had my day 21 blood test etc and they all seem to come back with expected ovulation readings, so I think technically I didn't need it. I think sometimes they prescribe it to ladies with PCOS.


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi

Thanks very much Bonijade - I think my sister did have endometriosis.. so this is perhaps why 

all the best  xxx


----------



## drunknmunky (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Ladies, I'm 33yrs old and married for 6 yrs. We are ttc for last 2 yrs with no success. I'm PCOS and all my hormone tests, bp, sugar, haemoglobin tests are perfectly alright. My tubes are patent and I have undergone two failed iui cycles. The third one took place on feb 06 and I'm due to take the hpt day after tomorrow which day 16 post iui. I took an hpt last evening out of curiosity and it was negative. I had 3 big follicles 1 18mm(left ovary) n 2 15mm(right). I'm on progesterone for 12 days now( susten 200 twice a day). No different preg symptoms other than sharp cramps on left side lower abdomen every once in a while that lasts for 5-10 min. Have swollen and achy boobs since 5 days n acne. But that is something that happens before AF every cycle. What are my chances? Please share similar symptoms n conditions with success stories. Thanks a bunch!! Lots of baby dust to all who are ttc.


----------

